# Short nails in a framing nailer



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I borrowed a friend's Bostitch framing nailer for a fence job last week and found that his model could also handle the shorter paper bound 1 1/2" nails, in addition to full size framing nails.. 

Does anybody know if any of the Paslode or Hitachi corded models can do the same? We have to attach 600 pickets to another fence Monday and the longer nails are too long for the horizontal cross member that the pickets are attached to. 

I'd really like to buy a Paslode or a Hitachi by Monday.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

Can you get a siding gun?


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

4 seasons said:


> Can you get a siding gun?


I guess I could, yes, but I gotta say, being able to nail the horizontal cross-members with the full-size nails, then switching to the short nails for the pickets without having to own two guns is pretty convenient. 

Just was hoping to find something like that in one of the brands I'm set on. 


I didn't know there was a special nailer for siding. Can they handle longer nails, too, by any chance?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the paslode f350s air gun. It will take down to 2" nails. I acctually just did a decent size stick built fence and used 2" nails and it worked real good. But then again my pickets were a real 3/4" and the stringers were 2x4's 



Dave


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

dkillianjr said:


> I have the paslode f350s air gun. It will take down to 2" nails. I acctually just did a decent size stick built fence and used 2" nails and it worked real good. But then again my pickets were a real 3/4" and the stringers were 2x4's
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Thanks, that actually helps a lot. The pickets we use a lot are 5/8" thick, and we frequently are going into a vertically-oriented 2x4, so actually 2" would work out just fine, with an eighth inch to spare, as long as the nails didn't counter-sink. 

I just have too many problems with that Bostich jamming up every few shots, and double-shooting a lot, no matter what we try to do with it or how careful we are with it. I'm thinking Paslode is the way.

Anybody have any knowledge of the Hitachi models in terms of short nails?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How about a coil framer. IIRC, the Bostich will shoot 1 1/2 and also siding nails.

I believe this is a list of all the nails it shoots. 

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp?TYPE=SEARCH&PAGE=RELATIONSHIP&RELTYPE=REL&partnumber=N80CB

I loved mine. It was heavy, but reliable.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

onmywayup said:


> Thanks, that actually helps a lot. The pickets we use a lot are 5/8" thick, and we frequently are going into a vertically-oriented 2x4, so actually 2" would work out just fine, with an eighth inch to spare, as long as the nails didn't counter-sink.



I forgot to mention I did angle the gun a little bit too just in case so there was no chance of any nail points sticking out.


Dave


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

onmywayup said:


> Thanks, that actually helps a lot. The pickets we use a lot are 5/8" thick, and we frequently are going into a vertically-oriented 2x4, so actually 2" would work out just fine, with an eighth inch to spare, as long as the nails didn't counter-sink.
> 
> I just have too many problems with that Bostich jamming up every few shots, and double-shooting a lot, no matter what we try to do with it or how careful we are with it. I'm thinking Paslode is the way.
> 
> Anybody have any knowledge of the Hitachi models in terms of short nails?


My paslode shoots 8's really well and has a depth adjustment. I think my Hitachi is supposed to shoot them, but jams all the time. Probably has a worn nail stop/driver /feeder shoe


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

onmywayup said:


> Anybody have any knowledge of the Hitachi models in terms of short nails?


My nr90ad takes 3 1/2 down to 2 inch nails.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Our Max stick nailer onsite uses 2 1/4 to 3 1/2 thirty degree nails that are on strips or wired, maybe take a look into that brand. I will try to remember to get the model number tomorrow if you are interested.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Our Max stick nailer onsite uses 2 1/4 to 3 1/2 thirty degree nails that are on strips or wired, maybe take a look into that brand. I will try to remember to get the model number tomorrow if you are interested.


I appreciate it, but 2 1/4 would be too long. The nails can't stick out the other side when we shoot through 1 1/2" 2x4, plus a 5/8" picket. So nothing longer than 2", ideally.


----------



## ADKRemodeling (Oct 3, 2012)

My hammer will drive any size nail I can buy :thumbup:


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Quick update for anybody in a similar situation:

I bought a used Hitachi NV83A coil framing nailer. It's an older model, and it's not supposed to be handling nails smaller than 2", but I bought some 1 5/8" siding nails at .992 diameter, and loaded 'em up.

We shot over 3,000 nails through this gun in the last two days, and I had ZERO jams, misfires, or double-fires. 

We also switched back and forth between full-size framing nails and the shorter siding nails and had no problems whatsoever.

I can't say enough about the gun, as much as it pains me to so heartily endorse something not even remotely made in the United States.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

onmywayup said:


> I didn't know there was a special nailer for siding. Can they handle longer nails, too, by any chance?


A little late to the conversation, but most siding guns shoot nails ranging from 1 1/4" (5d) to 2 1/2" (8d). 

Bostitch & Hitachi both make coil siders that shoot up to a 3" (10d) nails, however.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

GRB said:


> A little late to the conversation, but most siding guns shoot nails ranging from 1 1/4" (5d) to 2 1/2" (8d).
> 
> Bostitch & Hitachi both make coil siders that shoot up to a 3" (10d) nails, however.


If you'd come around more often you wouldn't be so late. I thought maybe you got banned.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> If you'd come around more often you wouldn't be so late. I thought maybe you got banned.


Self imposed exile. Too much on my plate at once plus wading through political spillage that invaded the boards for awhile equaled an easy choice.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its not our fault you play for the wrong team Greg.. I dont blame you you're merely a product of the machine..
> 
> Nice to see you back around. I look forward to reading your article.


Bite me. 

No, really - bite me, you judgmental piece of work. I don't tell you what you should think or believe & I don't need you butting into my personal beliefs or values. How about you just put me on ignore & don't bother responding to my posts? I don't post about politics or religion on here, so you really can butt out.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## mattmag (Oct 16, 2012)

onmywayup said:


> Quick update for anybody in a similar situation:
> 
> I bought a used Hitachi NV83A coil framing nailer. It's an older model, and it's not supposed to be handling nails smaller than 2", but I bought some 1 5/8" siding nails at .992 diameter, and loaded 'em up.
> 
> ...


siding nails through a coil framer? this just makes me smile.. i love the 83a, it is the most reliable, fastest framing nailer i've used. we used these when framing in florida for a few years. they seem to shoot nails when other stick nailers won't (when the compressor temporarily looses air pressure trying to keep up) and all the way up to 3 1/2".. full 16's and even case hardened 2 1/2's into the slab, works like a dream. i've seen them survive numerous drops to concrete, even from 30 + feet.... never tried shorter nails through mine, but i cant wait to try because i was just about to buy a siding gun.


----------

